# CC Brighton Sheepcote Valley - nearby takeaways?



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Last time we were there I cycled exploring until I was knackered but still couldn't find a Chinese or Indian near enough that the food would still be warm by the time I got back.

Anyone else had better luck? If so, details would be appreciated. I don't want another disappointing Treasure Hunt!

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

All you need, Dave, is a wheel or tyre-mounted dynamo, a heating coil, and you could keep it warm no matter how far away :wink:

Nothing at the Marina?

Last time we were there, I'm sure there were places in the road parallel to the main beach-side road, in Kemp Town? Or is that too far away? Maybe you should cycle faster? :lol: 

Gerald


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

If you have a look in the information hut you will find a list of places that deliver to the site. 
Last time we stayed there we ordered an Indian which was very good and delivered to the site gate piping hot.

Stewart


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Gerald,

I looked in the info hut and also Googled on my phone. I recall the Marina had a Chinese restaurant but not a straghtforward takeaway and I thought it may be a hassle getting to it and then quickly back home by bike. I cycled around declared nearby ones and through KempTown, but everything listed was banged up as tight as a drum with shutters and a couple hadn't been open for months going by notices in the windows :-(

Dave


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Dave,
There is a very good Chinese restaurant at Brighton Marina.
We had a sit down but I should think that they do a takeaway.
Can really recommend but not cheap!
Colin


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

what about in the road with the bus garage?


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Ah, this is my stomping ground.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...group&ct=image&resnum=1&sqi=2&ved=0CAkQtgMwAA

Chinese is the closest, Indian is doable. Never eaten at any of them myself. Good luck!


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

bognormike said:


> what about in the road with the bus garage?


Just kebab shops now I think.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

we had the same problem last summer dave. fancied a take away and non close.
we ended up at the wetherspoons in the marina. was ok.
there was no info in the info hut.
we have used the pub opposite the asda garage twice and it was fine
but when you want what you want every thing else is second best :roll:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"but when you want what you want every thing else is second best "

Oh yes. The more defeated I was the more I wanted one!

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am sorry to say that it is a few years now since I worked Brighton, but there used to be some in St. georges Rd. the Chinese and Indian at the marina both do take away and are good but not cheap.are you sure about the two chinese by the bus garage in the broadway/whitehawk Rd.
when are you going there and I will see what I can find out for you.
cabby


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

One of the two Chinese takeaways near CC remains shut, despite still claiming closing just temporarily in Apr 2010. However, the other one was open this time:










> Google street view, Po-Sing Chinese takeaway, 5 min walk from CC<

Dave


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Lovely independant bakery also in the parade of shops.


----------

